# Betta making noise?



## Misakitty (Dec 8, 2011)

This has been going on for a few weeks now, and I can't seem to find anyone else mentioning this. 

My male betta occasionally makes a weird mouth motion, and I hear a 'clinking' sound. I didn't think they made noise, and I certainly didn't expect to hear a noise from inside the water (he's not at the surface when he does this). He's not tapping on the glass either. Is this normal?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like you might be hearing his teeth..?


----------



## Misakitty (Dec 8, 2011)

He kind of jerks the top of his mouth back, almost like he's trying to open his mouth with taffy in it, and then the sound happens. It's bizarre lol, and he only does it maybe once every other day.


----------



## Misakitty (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know much about the physical properties of water and sounds in it; could the water be amplifying the sound of him clicking his teeth?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably and you probably got great hearing too. I can sometimes hear my fish chewing his pellets or his little heart beating but that's if it's quiet enough.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, the water amplifies it. I often hear this sound. Not sure what causes it but it's most likely his teeth. Nothing to worry about  Sounds pretty cool though


----------



## Misakitty (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I was a little freaked out the first few times it happened when I saw he wasn't tapping on the glass.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope, it's all good, we may never know what it is, but it's not bad, just funny


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have him in something spherical? Because when my betta eats his food it's amplified so much it sounds like great mandibles of death out to destroy


----------



## Misakitty (Dec 8, 2011)

It is round but not spherical. It doesn't happen at feeding time, but he may just be clicking his teeth as a threat to me. He's pretty vicious


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha, I can't imagine a betta being vicious to a person  my betta also makes noises when he is building bubbles for his nest, almost like a burp


----------



## ThorAndGhost (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember reading this somewhere on a betta website months ago! Google it, because this is the second time I read about this happening, and your description is identitical to the one I read months ago!

Makes you wonder what else they do when we're not looking!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, yup they do wierd things


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its water sound spreads further in water cause its more compact than in air cause its a gass. And the particles are further away.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes, pretty much


----------



## laurenamor (Jan 21, 2012)

Misakitty said:


> This has been going on for a few weeks now, and I can't seem to find anyone else mentioning this.
> 
> My male betta occasionally makes a weird mouth motion, and I hear a 'clinking' sound. I didn't think they made noise, and I certainly didn't expect to hear a noise from inside the water (he's not at the surface when he does this). He's not tapping on the glass either. Is this normal?





Misakitty said:


> He kind of jerks the top of his mouth back, almost like he's trying to open his mouth with taffy in it, and then the sound happens. It's bizarre lol, and he only does it maybe once every other day.


Hi! My betta does exactly what you described! I heard it a few times but when I looked he would stop so I had no clue how he did it, I thought he was tapping the glass too but didn't make sense to me because they have soft bodies. Once, he even woke me up at 5:30AM with the noise. However, just today I saw him doing the mouth thing. He wasn't near the surface and he hasn't made the bubble thingy.


----------

